# Presentation @ Massanutten [merged]



## Kaybeesou (Jul 29, 2012)

Anyone been to the timeshare presentation at Massanutten?

We already bought resale off eBay ( which is why were here again this summer) but wanted to know if it's worth the free lunch and waterpark tickets. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Kaybeesou (Jul 29, 2012)

*Presentation worth lunch and free tickets?*

Anyone been to the timeshare presentation at Massanutten?

We already bought resale off eBay ( which is why were here again this summer) but wanted to know if it's worth the free lunch and waterpark tickets. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 29, 2012)

Kaybeesou said:


> Thoughts?



Only if you routinely enjoy root canals and spending your vacation time listening to lies and saying "No, NO, Didn't you hear me the last time?, *NO!*"

Jim


----------



## bnoble (Jul 29, 2012)

It depends on the value of your time.  Speaking only for myself, none of them are worth it, ever.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 29, 2012)

Since you bought resale, obvious you are just interested in incentives/bribes.

Have not been to this resort but many others.

Most owners avoid  including taking phone off the hook,  ducking  parking pass desk,  not answering  person at door,  etc.

I do  if bribe is at least $100 as I enjoy rattling their cages. Look at weather forecast  and pick a lousy day  and also need a day off from physical activities to rest.

The idea is to put salesperson on defensive.  See my post for about 30 ways. For example,  ask why Developer has "F"  BBB rating. Do they allow pets? Print out   sales info from ebay and ask  how he can try and sell same thing for thousands. State you will not buy until attorney reviews contract and  keep raising your voice.  Rip up his proposal and toss in the air. Have wife say kitchen sucks!

Remember you are not at a Church social  or PTA fund raiser, but facing  a desperate  scamming  commissioned salesperson who has to pay  rent the first of the month!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 29, 2012)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




pacodemountainside said:


> Since you bought resale, obvious you are just interested in incentives/bribes.


For two _-- 2 --_ free Massanutten activity passes, we took the timeshare sales tour there when we were staying at Woodstone on RCI _Instant Exchange_.  

The experience ranks as just about our most unforgettable timeshare sales pitch.  Our timeshare seller was Rita Midnight.  She is memorable not just for her name, but even more for being a non-stop talker who kept us entertained throughout.  

We didn't buy -- just politely said _No Thanks_, collected our activity passes, & spent a nice timeshare week at Woodstone.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SOS8260456 (Jul 29, 2012)

We did the tour here for an Amex card so we could use it for the indoor water park passes.  It was the worst tour we ever took.  It was even worse than Westgate.  They would not take no for an anwer and were very rude about it.  

I have been good about not taking any tours recently.  We used to always do them and then after say it was not worth it and then we would do it again the next time anyway.  I guess it just depends on if you feel its worth it or not.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jul 29, 2012)

I have, just last spring.

After we told them that we bought our timeshare off eBay for $1, they stood up, stuck out their hands for us to shake, and thanked us for coming.

We enjoyed our tour, and did not buy.


----------



## Patri (Jul 29, 2012)

It wasn't bad for us either. Worth it for the water park tickets. But we did not get trapped for hours. Got out in a pretty short time too.


----------



## theo (Jul 29, 2012)

*Yessa!*



bnoble said:


> It depends on the value of your time.  Speaking only for myself, none of them are worth it, ever.



Speaks it nicely for me as well. My free time is much too valuable to me to consider spending one *minute* of it listening to hungry, lying developer sales weasels peddling timeshare weeks at exorbitant prices, in "exchange" for a few worthless baubles, trinkets and coupons --- with or without an accompanying lunch.


----------



## nags2x (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm here at Massanutten now.  When we came in yesterday to register they gave us all our information for the resort, keys, and recreation card (to get into the pools and all) at the registration desk.  Then we were sent to another desk to receive our parking pass.  The only reason they send you to the other desk is because that is the person who sets up the tours.  We were offered free breakfast or lunch and 4 water park passes or $100 Massanutten bucks to use at the resort.  I was tempted but really didn't want to give up my time.  The water park passes run about $38.00 so getting 4 is not a bad deal.  The question is and only you can answer it "is it worth giving up 2-4 hours of my time."  Now since we said no to the presentation the phone has been ringing but we just ignore it.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 29, 2012)

nags2x said:


> Now since we said no to the presentation the phone has been ringing but we just ignore it.



Unplug the phone. 

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 29, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Unplug the phone.
> 
> Jim



Exactly - your family and friends are going to call your cell phone anyway.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 29, 2012)

*We Resembled That Remark Just 1 Time (So Far).*




Luvstotravel said:


> After we told them that we bought our timeshare off eBay for $1, they stood up, stuck out their hands for us to shake, and thanked us for coming.


That's approximately how I thought it was going to be every time we subjected ourselves to various timeshare tours for freebies, once we were forearmed with knowledge of the true value of timeshare deeds (not much) & their easy availability resale via eBay & other internet sites. 

_Wrong ! _

Only once did the timeshare sellers give up quick & send us on our way via the freebies window -- & that was early in the game (2003, after we bought our initial timeshare, resale, in 2002).  

Ever since, they've held us captive for the full 90-120 minutes & then some. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Kaybeesou (Jul 30, 2012)

*We'll give you 20K for your Casa*

So we went to the Massanutten presentation. We didn't mind doing two hours for the free waterpark tickets and dinner.

So right away we tell them that we bought on the Internet. I didn't mention eBay specifically, but told them I got a price they wouldn't believe. So the salesman got up and went and pulled a copy of the transferred deed. He came back not believing I bought for the price on the deed ( not what the eBay auction cost me).

So it began with. . .  We'll give you 20k for your casa. You're gonna need a bigger place, blah, blah, blah. You can't trade on RCI and get much for your 2 bedroom lock off (1 bd/1ba. Lock off - we have both sides). Tossing our deed at us and saying it was worth 20k. We didn't bite. So then he took us up to the new Regal Vistas units. Quite a show place for Massanutten. He thought he had us, but then I told him that while it was nice it didn't do much for me. In my mind it was almost "too nice". And far from the activities that My family likes.

So we see a Woodstone Luxury unit. Near our current Woodstone casa de campo unit. I must say, it was nice. I did like it. But we don't need that right now. 

Then he did it - Our salesman tried to sell me on the " you got a good deal, but you didn't get the Gold Card". He began to name all of the perks that comes from the developer. He said i would get 4 weeks of vacation all for FREE by actually buy buying from the developer. I didnt understand this point, but didnt engage him. He must've meant something about exchanging with RCI.

Also he pointed out how the developer was loosing when I buy resale at the price I got. Then I had to "school him". I explained how the developer didn't loose but maybe the original owner who had to pay off the mortgage before I could buy it at my online price lost. I explained that the developer has already been paid for the unit and now will continue to profit since I am paying the mf. I told him that the developer was never loosing. I think he have up on us at that point.

Back at the numbers pitch they offered me $19.9K for my casa to put towards a $29.9k Woodstone luxury. No deal,of course. I own a timeshare with no mortgage, why would I take yours and owe 10k? So then I went to another office ( a copy of my deed transfer always followed) and that salesperson offered me both sides of the luxury unit for the same 10k. No deal.

They gave me our waterpark tickets, meal vouchers, and $20 back on a gift card. Whole presentation cost us about 3 hours, but It wasn't hard and we got to see more of the resort.

The only thing that bothered me is that he said RCI started at Massanutten. Hmm. . . Anyone know if that is true? Also he told us that beginning Sept 1, 2012 the resort will no longer sell deeded timeshares, they are moving to leased timeshares only.

Glad we went, not going on another for a while. :whoopie:


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 30, 2012)

Kaybeesou said:


> ... The only thing that bothered me is that he said RCI started at Massanutten ...



Could be:

http://www.rciaffiliates.com/north-america/about-rci


----------



## dawna (Aug 12, 2012)

*Massanutten Presentation*



Kaybeesou said:


> Anyone been to the timeshare presentation at Massanutten?
> 
> We already bought resale off eBay ( which is why were here again this summer) but wanted to know if it's worth the free lunch and waterpark tickets.
> 
> Thoughts?



We did the Massanutten presentation in May around mother's day.  they offered us the water pool passes but we turned them down to get the visa card and free lunch.  the presentation was suppose to be 2 hours including lunch.  what they didn't know that I eat very slow, so it took me an hour and 20 minutes to eat.  can't help it that I eat slow.  however after they found out that we bought resale they only held us there for 10 minutes.  the whole thing took under 2 hours.  Thank God I eat slow, my husband knew that most of our time would be spend eating and not listening to them telling lies,  he is use to sitting at the table waiting for me to finish eating,  he knows how slow I eat,  

we are going back to Massanutten this coming week,  plan to do another presentation only if the visa card is right,  if not I will spend my vacation sight seeing and doing the events on the property.

Dawna


----------



## ronparise (Aug 12, 2012)

Ive just finished doing a little research on Massanutten, 

Bottom line is that resale owners dont get discounts at the water park...and its expensive. If I was offered free water park passes for a little time Id do the tour..


----------

